# F#BEADG tuning



## lelahel (Apr 15, 2013)

can you recommend me a bass for an F#BEADG tuning?


----------



## Winspear (Apr 15, 2013)

A Dingwall Combustion with 37" low end is the best option but any 35" good bass will do if you use a set of 182 or 190 gauge strings from Circle K  Make sure it has a top loading bridge, not string thru.


----------



## Durero (Apr 16, 2013)

+1 
What EE said 

Ibanez BTB is a popular 35" scale model but if you can afford a Dingwall that's the best option by far.


----------



## Orgalmer (Apr 16, 2013)

An Ibanez BTB775 will do the trick nicely. Electronics aren't bad too, you could upgrade them to get better sound if you wanted. 35" scale, wide spacing and a big body mean it works well in dropped tunings.

Here's a pic of a BTB676, one level below. I'm pretty sure Beneath The Massacre's bass player uses this exact bass. I have the pee-yellow 776 version of this.

http://basscentre.com.au/uploadedFiles/1318034370427-8406.jpg


----------



## lelahel (Apr 16, 2013)

thanks for ur help
i'll look for an ibanez first  (the dingwall seems to be great but very expensive!!)
and which strings gauge and brand do you recommend?


----------



## Winspear (Apr 16, 2013)

Definitely Circle K strings, .182 or .190 gauge 6 string balanced set for 34-35" scale lengths. Just watch out for string thru body as such a string wont work on those.


----------



## lelahel (Apr 16, 2013)

holy shit circle k don't ship to my area !


----------



## Durero (Apr 16, 2013)

Try contacting them directly - their site might not have all the shipping options listed.


----------



## lelahel (Apr 16, 2013)

yes just contacted them, maybe they are in this forum?


----------



## lelahel (Apr 16, 2013)

and what about peavey grind basses and spector euro?


----------



## LordCashew (Apr 18, 2013)

I you can get Peavey in your area try to find a used USA Cirrus. They are 35" scale and have super rigid necks and top-loading bridges. Mine holds a decent low A with a .128, so F# should be no problem with the right strings. It has a very defined, hi-fi tone which sounds really clear on low notes too!


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 18, 2013)

I use a .174 for low F and F#. Just my two cents.

EDIT: That's on a 35.25" scale with a Circle K balanced set. Honestly, it was a little too much tension for me, and just tuned it down to FADGCF. Perfect for my tastes. Low E is a little too low for me, and I had used ADGCF for 6 years straight before getting my 6 string Carvin. For alternate tunings, I used a capo for higher keys. I hardly played lower than that until I strung my 5 string for low F and F#.


----------



## lelahel (Apr 18, 2013)

thanks a lot for your great help
for the album tha im recording i used a 34" scale lenght BEADG on bass and F#BEADGBE on guitar, i played the lows one octave higher on bass
sounds different 
for next album i'll go for a F#BEADG on bass


----------



## Udolf (May 2, 2013)

Check the seven-string Warwick Thumb bass. Today I've found pics of Jereon Paul Thesseling's
new instrument. In shock O,O


----------



## lelahel (May 6, 2013)

will check
thanks


----------



## lelahel (May 7, 2013)

this might be really expensive!!!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (May 7, 2013)

Check into LTD-B416, 1006, or even 206. They all should have the 35" scale length and the string spacing is much tighter than on an ibby, which I like a ton better honestly. Not saying anything is wrong with the ibbys but its just preferences.


----------



## lelahel (May 7, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> Check into LTD-B416, 1006, or even 206. They all should have the 35" scale length and the string spacing is much tighter than on an ibby, which I like a ton better honestly. Not saying anything is wrong with the ibbys but its just preferences.


what are u playing?


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (May 8, 2013)

lelahel said:


> what are u playing?



I have the 406sm which they only actually made for a year back in 08...but I absolutely love it lol its super sexy hahah


----------



## lelahel (May 9, 2013)

can you post pics please


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (May 10, 2013)




----------



## kurotenshi (May 21, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> (...) Make sure it has a top loading bridge, not string thru.



May I ask why? My bridge has both configs and I may go for F#BEADG soon.


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 21, 2013)

Thicker CK strings generally don't work well with string-through configs due to the tapered design. If the ball-end to saddle distance is very short then it might be fine, but top-loading is the safe bet.


----------



## ixlramp (May 22, 2013)

What EE said.

The bridge on that 406sm is not good for big strings.
Slotted top loading bridge is essential, big strings may not fit through the top loading holes or the through body holes, but the taper always will fit through a slot.
Also as mentioned, Circle Ks seem to be the best superlow strings around, they have a short tapered section for very good reason, but on string through body basses the ball is often a long distance from the saddle, so the full gauge sits on the saddle instead of the taper, also huge strings do not bend cleanly at the saddle, taper is essential, but also a short taper is essential for tone.
Member knuckle_head of Circle K is on this forum and occasionally posts, he da man for low basses, he is also a luthier of 40" scale basses.


----------



## kurotenshi (May 22, 2013)

Ah yes... Makes perfect sense now that you explained lol


----------



## GenghisCoyne (May 25, 2013)

just to throw my meaningless opinion out there... my main bass is a mtd kz6. the 5 and six strings in the import mtds are all 35 inch scale and top loading. im tuned F standard with a balanced 174 circle K set and absolutely love it. the reason i bother to bring this up is that they offer the option of a maple fretboard which (at least in my head) sound a little snappier in a heavily distorted mix. if you can get to a guitar center they tend to have them around in the last couple of years.


----------



## combustion (Jun 8, 2013)

The .156 on my Combustion does an F# nice but I'm putting a .190 on it in a few days to get more punch out of it.


----------

